# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Jouko-kaupunginosalinjat aloittavat liikennöinnin

## RSS

Jouko-kaupunginosalinjat aloittavat liikennöinnin perjantaina 2.1. Matatalattiaisilla pikkubusseilla liikennöitävät Joukot korvaavat palvelulinjat, joiden liikennöinti päättyy vuoden 2008 lopussa. Jouko-linjoja on yhteensä 25, ja niistä kolme liikennöi kutsujen perusteella.

Kaupunginosalinjat on numeroitu pääasiassa oman liikennöintialueensa postinumeron mukaan. Noudattamalla samaa numerointiperiaatetta kuin tavallisilla bussilinjoilla, on matkustajan helpompi hahmottaa mitä aluetta Jouko-bussi palvelee. Entiset pavelulinjat oli numeroitu perustamisjärjestyksen mukaan, eikä linjanumero itsessään kertonut, millä alueella bussi liikkui.

*Joukoilla korvataan palvelulinjat*
Lauttasaaren palvelulinjan P1 korvaa jatkossa kaupunginosalinja *J20*. J-tunnus linjanumeron edessä kertoo, että kyseessä on Jouko-kaupunginosalinja. Jouko-bussin etuosan valaistu linjakyltti kertoo sen, mihin suuntaan bussi on menossa.

Haagan palvelulinjat P2, P12 ja kutsulinja P22 korvataan jatkossa kaupunginosalinjoilla *J31* ja *J32*, Pohjois-Haaga-Munkkivuori. PitäjänmäkiKannelmäki palvelulinjan P13 korvaa kaupunginosalinja *J37*, KonalaHakuninmaa.

Herttoniemen palvelulinjan P3 korvaa kaupunginosalinja *J80*, HerttoniemiRoihuvuori.
Vartioharjun palvelulinja P20b korvataan kaupunginosalinjalla *J82*, Herttoniemi-Roihuvuori. Palvelulinjan P20a korvaa kaupunginosalinja *J91*, PuotilaItäkeskusVartioharju.

Kontulan palvelulinja P4 korvataan kaupunginosalinjoilla *J93* ja *J94* (Kurkimäen osuus). Mellunmäki-Myllypuro palvelulinja korvataan kaupunginosalinjalla *J92*.

Munkkiniemen palvelulinjaa P5 korvaavat kaupunginosalinjat *J33* (Munkkivuori-Tarvo), *J34* (Munkkivuori-Kaskisaari) ja *J35* (Niemenmäki-Munkkivuori-Rakuunantie).
Vuosaaren palvelulinjaa P6, P7b ja P7c korvataan kaupunginosalinjoilla *J90*, *J96*, *J97*, *J98* ja *J99*.

*Jouko-liikennettä arkisin klo 8-16*
Kaupunginosalinjat liikennöivät pääasiassa arkisin klo 8-16. Aikatauluissa on otettu huomioon muun muassa terveysasemien ja laboratorioiden palveluajat. Reitit on piirretty siten, että Joukolla pääsee mahdollisimman moneen kaupunginosan palveluun ilman pitkiä kävelymatkoja.

Joukot liikennöivät pääasiassa tunnin vuorovälillä. Kiinteää reittiä ajavalla kaupunginosalinjalla ei ole erillisiä kutsuosuuksia. Joukoilla on joka päivä sama reitti ja aikataulu.

*Kolme linjaa liikennöi kutsujen perusteella*
Laajasalon palvelulinja P19 korvataan kutsulinjalla *J84*. Kutsulinja *J74* puolestaan korvaa Puistolan palvelulinjan P18.

Kallio-Koskela alueen kutsulinja P10, ArabianrantaPasilaMerihaka palvelulinja P16 ja Pakila-Oulunkylä palvelulinja P17 korvataan kutsulinjalla *J60*. Tätä kutsulinjaa liikennöidään kahdella bussilla, ja se liikennöi klo 7-18.

Kaikki kutsulinjat tilataan Liikenneinfokeskuksesta eli HKL:n liikenneneuvonnasta numerosta 310 12345. Kutsun voi tehdä oman kotiosoitteen tai pysäkin osoitteen, numeron tai nimen perusteella. Soitto maksaa paikallisverkkomaksun verran.

*Lisätietoa palvelupisteistä*
Yleisesitteen, joka sisältää kaikkien Jouko-linjojen aikataulut ja reitit, voi noutaa HKL:n palvelupisteestä Rautatientorilta tai Itäkeskuksesta. Lisäksi tammikuun ensimmäisten viikkojen aikana jaetaan aluekohtaiset Jouko-esitteet koteihin niillä alueilla, joilla kaupunginosalinjat liikennöivät.

Jouko-kaupunginosalinjat löytyvät myös Reittioppaasta ja Linjaoppaasta, joista niitä tulee hakea pelkän linjanumeron perusteella ilman J-etuliitettä.

*Joustavaa menoa*
Palvelulinjoilta tuttuun tapaan reittien ja aikataulujen suunnittelussa on huomioitu erityisesti iäkkäiden, liikuntarajoitteisten ja apuvälineiden kanssa liikkuvien tarpeet. Tarvittaessa kuljettaja auttaa sisään ja ulos autosta.

Jouko-bussi on etuosaltaan matalalattiainen pikkubussi, johon on esteetön pääsy niin lastenvaunuilla, rollaattorilla kuin pyörätuolillakin. Pyörätuolipaikkoja on yksi, ja kokoon taitettavia rollaattoreja mahtuu bussiin useampikin. Myös painavat ostokset kulkevat Joukolla sujuvasti kaupasta kotiin.

Joukoilla on runsaasti pysäkkejä, jotta kävelymatkat säilyvät lyhyinä. Sivukaduilla Joukot voivat tarvittaessa pysähtyä myös muualla kuin pysäkkien kohdalla.


Jouko-kaupunginosalinjojen aikataulut
Jouko-kaupunginosalinjojen reittikartat



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------

